# Colonna and smalls to become colonna and hunter ?



## Fabian (Jan 31, 2014)

For those of you who happen to follow @collona_smalls on twitter you have heard about the extension plans for the shop, but could this be linked with the new @colonna_hunter shop said to be opening in October ? Or perhaps another shop opening elsewhere in bath ? Will we have the same quality and customer experience in a larger cafe ? Either way I eagerly await the outcome.

Fabian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks they are advertising via twitter and Gumtree for people for their new enterprise also...


----------

